

New Facebook Layout Is Smart - charlesju
http://www.charlesju.com/2008/07/new-facebook-layout-is-smart.html

======
sysop073
It doesn't seem to be working, it just redirects to www.facebook.com

~~~
brianlash
Same

Edit: K, this is bizarre, but try signing in at facebook.com, then exiting
(without logging off). When you go to new.facebook.com it'll bring you
straight to the new layout.

I guess it's the sign-in step that fudges things up.

~~~
danw
It used to be that you had to be signed up as a developer to go to
new.facebook.com, not sure if this is still in effect

------
charlesju
You have to go to www.new.facebook.com

------
attack
Screenshots, anyone?

~~~
mlinsey
just go to www.new.facebook.com and see for yourself.

~~~
attack
I disabled my account years ago and then my school disabled my email so I
can't re-enable it. Just as well though, I don't really want to go back. It's
kind of like how when you start programming video games you don't play them as
much anymore.

~~~
charlesju
You can get an account now without a school e-mail.

